# Comment savoir si un iPad est bon pour son utilisation ?



## n0zkl3r (9 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous !

Voilà, j'envisage de me prendre le nouvel iPad présenté avant hier, cependant, afin d'écarter l'achat compulsif du bel objet avec l'effet nouveauté et le "waouw", je me demande s'il sera adapté à mon utilisation.

Tout d'abord, je possède un iPhone 4S (avec abonnement 3G) et un PC portable 14 pouces Sony Vaio.

Je me déplace souvent entre 2 domiciles et mon lieu de stage (plus tard, il y aura le lieu de travail), quand je suis chez moi ou à cet autre domicile, je me rends compte que je suis à 80% (si pas +, il y a certains jours où je n'allume plus mon PC, voir ne l'emporte plus du tout quand je vais à l'autre domicile !) du temps sur mon iPhone pour Facebook, Twitter, Mail, surf, apps de news, ... Je n'allume mon PC portable QUE pour le téléchargement et pour le confort de l'écran maintenant.

Quand je suis au stage, afin d'éviter d'avoir la tête dans mon iPhone en permanence (ça ne le ferait pas), j'allume mon PC, mais ce que je fais (lire du contenu, un peu d'édition, prise de petites notes, ...) c'est ce que je ferais sur mon iPhone si j'étais chez moi allongé tranquillement dans canapé/lit !

Pensez-vous que l'iPad sera adapté à mon usage (le modèle Wi-Fi 16 Go, car j'ai mon iPhone et le partage de connexion 3G pour les quelques endroits où je n'aurais pas de Wi-Fi) ? Je compte un jour me séparer de mon PC portable pour me prendre un MacBook Pro/Air ou iMac (c'est une autre question là que je poserai ailleurs).

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

Au pire des cas, tu as 14j de délai de rétractation pendant lesquels Apple vient chercher gratuitement ton iPad et te le rembourse sous quelques jours.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Au pire des cas, tu as 14j de délai de rétractation pendant lesquels Apple vient chercher gratuitement ton iPad et te le rembourse sous quelques jours.


Uniquement dans le cas ou tu l'achète sur l'Apple store. Si tu l'achètes ailleurs (quand "_ailleurs_" sera approvisionné) tu n'as pas ce délai de rétractation.


----------



## Argeuh (9 Mars 2012)

En effet. Ca me paraissait évident, mais ça le sera moins quand il sera disponibl partout en effet.
Et pour l'avoir testé c'est vraiment un bon service.


----------



## lineakd (9 Mars 2012)

@n0zkl3r, oui mais tu seras vite à l'étroit avec un 16 go.
Pense aussi à acheter le kit connexion d'appareil photo ipad d'apple, un stylet et un étui de protection.


----------



## n0zkl3r (9 Mars 2012)

Oui concernant les protections iPad, je prendrai la Smart Cover + une protection arrière afin d'éviter les griffes.

Sinon, pourquoi un kit pour APN ? Je prends des photos uniquement avec mon iPhone 4S, donc pas utile si ? Ca marche de relier son iPhone 4S à l'iPad via l'adapteur USB APN ?

Avec 16 Go, je devrais avoir assez pour stocker des apps, quelques jeux et 5-6 Go de musique, non ?


----------



## lineakd (9 Mars 2012)

@n0zkl3r, je me sers du kit avec les cartes sd, pour de la musique, vidéos, photos car les 32 go de mon ipad ne me suffisent pas, surtout en voyage.



> Ca marche de relier son iPhone 4S à l'iPad via l'adapteur USB APN ?


Oui.
Mais le 4s ne reconnait pas l'accessoire si tu y connectes le kit.



> Avec 16 Go, je devrais avoir assez pour stocker des apps, quelques jeux et 5-6 Go de musique, non ?


non.


----------



## ergu (9 Mars 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> non.



Si.

Tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par "des apps et quelques jeux" - et ça dépend quelles apps et quels jeux.

Mon iPad 1 16Go répond à la demande et n'est pas plein.

Il serait peut-être judicieux de creuser un peu le besoin avant de faire des réponses péremptoires et qui poussent à la consommation, comme ça.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2012)

Pour moi, tu es pile-poil dans la cible d'un iPad. Tu va vite laisser de coté ton portable et te content de ton iPad en voyage. Ce n'est pas encombrant. Comme un cahier en quelque sorte. Ça loge dans un sac de voyage sans soucis et il a 10 vraies heures d'autonomie en utilisation. Tu peux donc tenir un week-end sans recharger et sans craindre une panne.

Ensuite, pas besoin d'autre chose, le connecteur photo, non, iCloud suffit. Le stylet, pas besoin, à moins que tu dessines. 

La protection par contre ça peut être utile et ça rassure en tout cas.


----------



## lineakd (9 Mars 2012)

> Il serait peut-être judicieux de creuser un peu le besoin avant de faire  des réponses péremptoires et qui poussent à la consommation, comme ça.


@ergu, oui mais je ne pousse pas à la consommation.
Je me suis servi de mon expérience pour répondre et d'une partie de son premier message.



> Je me déplace souvent entre 2 domiciles et mon lieu de stage (plus tard,  il y aura le lieu de travail), quand je suis chez moi ou à cet autre  domicile, je me rends compte que je suis à 80% (si pas +, il y a  certains jours où je n'allume plus mon PC, voir ne l'emporte plus du  tout quand je vais à l'autre domicile !) du temps sur mon iPhone pour  Facebook, Twitter, Mail, surf, apps de news, ... Je n'allume mon PC  portable QUE pour le téléchargement et pour le confort de l'écran  maintenant.


----------



## ergu (9 Mars 2012)

Justement, si "des apps" c'est twitter, FB et mail, même avec 5Go de zique et une dizaine de jeux, ça tient sur un 16Go.

Après, c'est vrai que c'est super dur à estimer mais, pour moi, la vraie raison d'être des plus grosses capacités, c'est surtout les films.


----------



## Argeuh (11 Mars 2012)

Avec 16Go tu dois faire des choix, soit musique soit film, ou un peu des deux.

Je remplis déjà 20Go sur mon iPhone avec un seul film.


J'ai pris un 16Go pour mon futur iPad, pour des raisons budgétaires, je sais que je vais en baver.


Et pour revenir à la question initiale, je pense au l'ipad sera adapté à ton usage vu ton profil utilisateur.


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mars 2012)

Sincerement sur l iphone 16go sa va, a moins que tu t amuse a regarder des films dessus, par contre c est ce que j ai sur l Ipad et c est vrai que c est tres leger, surtout si tu t amuse comme moi a louer des films sur Itunes ou le moindre film SD fait mini 1.5 go.

Je regrette sincerement d avoir pris que 16go je suis tres vite a l etroit et je doit faire des choix.


----------

